# puffy feet



## TSOJOURNER

My husband and I have taken week long charter trips to the caribbean for years, and now we're moving on to full time cruising. Among my long list is how to deal with this problem:
For some reason whenever we're out sailing my feet seem to swell up to the point that my shoes barely fit! Anyone else have this problem? Is it the heat? Diet? I seem to get plenty of exercise, as well as time with my feet up  when on board...
Appreciate any suggestions you may have.


----------



## timangiel

I recommend that you consult with your doctor, could be nothing but could be something. Why risk your health? You wouldn't want to have a serious problem while cruising when it may be difficult to get immediate attention. Nothing is more important than your health and its not worth it to fool around. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## sailingdog

Sounds like edema... you should find out what is causing it... it can be the sign of something worse, or just an annoyance.


----------



## timangiel

you can google edema and find numerous pages of information simular to this one:

Edema

And yes it could just be caused by the heat, but no one can really diagnose you over the internet. Pay a visit to a doctor and let us know how you are doing.

fair winds.


----------



## camaraderie

I have the same problem and it is due to immobility under sail. I have the same problem on long car trips and airplane rides since not using my leg muscles allow fluid to accumulate. 
Of course there MAY be an alternate explanation but if your doctor finds nothing wrong with you I would simply advise you to either accept it and do some leg related excercises whenever you sit for an hour or more...or get actively involved on deck.


----------



## chris_gee

In the recesses of my mind is the notion that in a perverse way it can be due to inadequate water intake. This would raise the salt concentration and thus fluid retention.
As it seemingly only occurs in a hot climate this may be the case.
Other symptoms such as shortage of breath would indicate a need for a medical check. However since they may not have a ready answer a simple test of this may help. Thirst is not a strongly felt thing, and in hot conditions the amount needed can be underestimated, so you need to drink enough *water* for your urine to be colourless. probably 3L or 10 beer sized glasses.


----------



## seabreeze_97

Normal urine will always have _some_ color as it contains waste products of metabolism, namely, urea, which contributes to the golden color. This color may not be readily visible unless viewed in volume, i.e., in a urinal, etc.


----------



## sailingdog

One other thing that can help, but probably not be very comfortable in warm weather is pressure stockings. They can help stave off edema, a common post-surgery problem, as I learned when during my wife's battle with cancer.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Get your doctor to check your blood sugar levels ... the swelling can be a sign of Type II diabetes ... particularly if it is accompanied by numbness


----------



## seabreeze_97

If all the heavy stuff comes back okay, ask for a serum albumin level (blood test). It is often a situation that causes edema, particularly in situations of poor or insufficient nutrition. SailingDog mentioned cancer, and this is a prime example of how low albumin levels can cause edema. Albumin is a complex protein, resource intensive, and when a body is stressed, particularly when nutrition is restricted for whatever reason, albumin levels are the first to fall. Albumin is the principle component in fluid balance in the body. When serum albumin levels drop, the fluid will move out of the circulatory system and into the tissues (third-spacing). It is very difficult to reverse this until albumin levels return to near normal. This could easily turn into a book. Suffice it to say it can be one, or any combination of issues (some minor, others serious) that lead to edema in the extremeties. Point being, don't take "You're just getting older," as a final answer, as is often the case when nothing obvious for a diagnosis jumps out. It could easily be something relatively minor now that could be headed off before it becomes a bigger issue. Often times, you get a lecture about cutting back on sodium and diuretics are prescribed, but while this addresses the symptom, the cause should still be sought. Poor kidney output. Why? Poor blood flow from a weak heart? Diabetes? (the #1 cause of kidney failure). High Blood pressure? (the #2 cause of kidney failure). High sodium? Okay, cut back. Low albumin? Why? Inadequate nutrition? Disease process? It's all tied together.


----------



## camaraderie

seabreeze...you have ME worried now!!...but it seems you know a lot about it so...
Is some swelling NOT normal in older adults who sit immobile for hours. If the swelling goes away with activity is there anything to be concerned about?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I think some really great advice is to be had here...apart from the reason for the color of urine (which comes from urobilinogen according to my path texts) i think most of what has been said is right on the mark. it is very important that you see your primary care physician and work with him or her to address this medical issue. It could be something simple and benign, swollen feet were a common problem for the marines i cared for on our longer humps or it could be an early warning sign of something you should address earlier rather than later.
I am hoping you have good news and a prompt resolution to your problem so you can get back to enjoying your sailing.

mike


----------



## chris_gee

Depends who is on your lap.


----------



## seabreeze_97

camaraderie said:


> seabreeze...you have ME worried now!!...but it seems you know a lot about it so...
> Is some swelling NOT normal in older adults who sit immobile for hours. If the swelling goes away with activity is there anything to be concerned about?


Yeah, it can be something as simple as a lack of activity. All those muscles act like little pumps to aid in circulation. Every time they flex, they move fluid. (You may be able to minimize the tendency by habitually flexing your legs every so often). Just sitting there, they don't do much. It affects people to varying degrees. I've seen fairly young people with edema issues, and 80 y/o's that don't swell at all. I mean, the veins are plainly visible, no edema after sitting in a chair for several hours. There are so many variables. For example, most never have a real health issue with a long airline flight, then you hear about the one person who was found dead in her seat on the plane after a long flight to Australia (true story). Why? Massive blood clots from just sitting. Her circulation was limited by her limited activity. No other health issues as far as I know of, and she was, if I remember, in her 30's? (youngish anyway). That's the one that sticks out, but she was one in how many thousands? I can't remember a time when, even as a kid, at the end of the day I pulled off my tube socks and couldn't see the indentions. Within a few minutes they're gone. See what I mean? The body is in a constant state of relative balance. It is once a certain parameter is exceeded and cannot be compensated for that we see problems. If you have a tendency to show some edema after sitting, it may be a minor deal, just the lack of activity. One thing to watch for is if that tendency worsens. That's a hint and a half to take notice and get checked out.


----------



## seabreeze_97

On urine color, urobilinogen gets the nod on basic yellow color, but it's not the only ingredient (urea included) that influences color, and that was my point. Waste in general will contribute color. If it's truly colorless, something's wrong.


----------



## chris_gee

I exaggerated slightly on colourless to make a point. However if dehydration is a factor the colour is marked whereas it should be lightly colored to almost clear especially not viewed in bulk.


----------



## sailingdog

Seabreeze-

Deep vein thrombosis, which is what you're describing in the airline-related post isn't the same thing as edema—isn't even related in most cases.


----------



## seabreeze_97

Hooollleee Sheeeiiittte! 18 years in the biz and I never knew that! I didn't say it was the same, however, since you brought it up, have you ever seen how swollen a DVT-affected limb can get? 3+, 4+, even weeping edema can result.
The airline incident was an example of how people react differently to a situation, with a select few that can have dramatic reactions to a situation, either because of an internal or external condition. You know, as in to extend the point of how "puffy feet" can be a relatively minor annoyance for most, but for some it can be much more serious.


----------



## sailingdog

seabreeze_97 said:


> Hooollleee Sheeeiiittte! 18 years in the biz and I never knew that! I didn't say it was the same, however, since you brought it up, have you ever seen how swollen a DVT-affected limb can get? 3+, 4+, even weeping edema can result.
> The airline incident was an example of how people react differently to a situation, with a select few that can have dramatic reactions to a situation, either because of an internal or external condition. You know, as in to extend the point of how "puffy feet" can be a relatively minor annoyance for most, but for some it can be much more serious.


Well, you had the two things in the same very run-on paragraph, and I just wanted to clarify that they are not the same thing most of the time.


----------



## EscapadeCaliber40LRC

My father had swelling feet, in his later years. back in the dark ages, then he died from a ruptured aorta which occurred while we were sailing. I was 19 at the time, and brought the boat in while he was still conscious. He later died in the ambulance on the way to the hospital, 1967. I started developing swelling feet. in my mid 50s. Then I had a heart attack two years ago. When my feet swell now, I talk to my cardiologist who varies my diurectic prescriptions among other things. Cam - see a doctor. Don't put it off.


----------



## tdw

seabreeze_97 said:


> For example, most never have a real health issue with a long airline flight, then you hear about the one person who was found dead in her seat on the plane after a long flight to Australia (true story). Why? Massive blood clots from just sitting. .


As far as I am aware there have been two similar experiences neither of which matches your scenario exactly. In both cases a young woman (under 30) died of heart failure brought on by DVT after but not during a long haul flight. One was from NZ to the US, the other from Aus to the UK. I can find no reference to anyone being found dead on arrival.

I do a fair amount of flying Aust - Spain mainly and have never had this problem but I make a habit of getting up every hour or so and walking around the cabin two or three times. I'm constantly amazed by those people who get on a long haul flight and barely move from their seats the entire flight.


----------



## sailingdog

I can't sit still on a plane all that long... it drives me crazy... It is really important to get up and move around a bit at least every hour, especially on the longer flights.


----------



## Boasun

They should widen the aisles on those airplanes so we can walk around. 
One thing I did notice: is that when you have to go!! The drink cart is blocking your seat while the flight attendent has gone for some change and stops to chat with the pilot.... Wait!? Who's flying the Plane??


----------



## Chuteman

*Yikes*

Haukebo:
If You are not already checked into intensive care (surrounded by estate attorneys & 10 doctors) based on some of the responses , I offer the following via internet on Heat Edema:

"Heat edema (swelling) is usually seen in an unacclimated person who is not use to the hot weather. If you begin to sweat profusely, show extreme redness in the face, have low water and sodium retention, and begin to swell in the lower legs, feet, and hands get out of the heat and move to a cool, shady place. Drink cold water and elevate your legs. Your symptoms should resolve quickly once you cool down. To help prevent heat edema, get your body used to being in the heat slowly and steadily over time".

I have had days on some trips where it has affected me & it can be painful too. I agree that long sails on hot days with little movement don't help. Good luck beating it.......I'm working on eliminating it 100%.


----------



## sailingdog

Chuteman-

Whether it is heat-related edema or something else, it really needs to be addressed by a doctor. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

The TV Show Regis & Kellie: Kellie gets swelled feet each time she's on an airplane. She doesn't know why. Her shoes will not fit her. 
Check with your doctor immediately.
Take care.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Ïàðòíåðñêàÿ ïðîãðàììà MyLotto*

Äîáðûé äåíü!

Ïðèãëàøàåì ê ñîòðóäíè÷åñòâó àäâåðòîâ.

Íåìíîãî èñòîðèè: 
TheLotter.com áûë ñîçäàí ñ öåëüþ óäîâëåòâîðèòü ïîòðåáíîñòü â ãëîáàëüíîé ìàðêåòèíãîâîé ñëóæáå â ñôåðå ëîòåðåéíîãî áèçíåñà è ñäåëàòü âîçìîæíûì ñâîáîäíîå è íåîãðàíè÷åííîå ïðèîáðåòåíèå ÷åðåç Èíòåðíåò ëîòåðåéíûõ áèëåòîâ äëÿ ó÷àñòèÿ â ëþáûõ îôèöèàëüíûõ ëîòåðåÿõ ìèðà - âîçìîæíî, åäèíñòâåííîãî íà ñåãîäíÿøíèé äåíü òîâàðà, êîòîðûé ìîæíî ïðèîáðåñòè èñêëþ÷èòåëüíî íà ëîêàëüíîì ðûíêå ïðîäàæ. 
Ñ öåëüþ äîñòèæåíèÿ ýòîé öåëè, íà÷èíàÿ ñ 1995 ãîäà, âêëàäûâàþòñÿ çíà÷èòåëüíûå óñèëèÿ è ðåñóðñû â ñîçäàíèå âñåìèðíîé òîðãîâîé ñèñòåìû, óæå äîêàçàâøåé ñâîè âîçìîæíîñòè â ïëàíå îñóùåñòâëåíèÿ ìàðêåòèíãîâîé äåÿòåëüíîñòè, îõâàòûâàþùåé áîëüøèíñòâî âåäóùèõ ìèðîâûõ ëîòåðåé. 
Äî 2006 ãîäà ó TheLotter.com íå áûëî ïàðòíåðñêîé ïðîãðàììû, à çíà÷èò íå áûëî âîçìîæíîñòè âåáìàñòåðàì âñåãî ìèðà ñîòðóäíè÷àòü ñ TheLotter.com. Òåïåðü ñèòóàöèÿ èçìåíèëàñü è ìû ðàäû ïðåäñòàâèòü íàøó ïàðòíåðñêóþ ïðîãðàììó MyLotto.

Ïàðòíåðñêàÿ ïðîãðàììà MyLotto ïðåäëàãàåò ñëåäóþùèå óñëîâèÿ: 
- òî÷íàÿ ñòàòèñòèêà äëÿ êàæäîãî ïàðòíåðà 24/7 
- ïîääåðæêà è ïîìîùü íàøèì ïàðòíåðàì 24/7 
- åæåìåñÿ÷íûå âûïëàòû ðàçëè÷íûìè ñïîñîáàìè (Äëÿ ïîëó÷åíèÿ âûïëàò íà WebMoney Âàì íóæíî âûáðàòü ëþáóþ ïëàòåæíóþ ñèñòåìó è â äåòàëÿõ ïëàòåæà óêàçàòü: WM Z*****) 
- ëè÷íûé àêêàóíò ìåíåäæåð 
- áîëüøîé âûáîð ìàðêåòèíãîâûõ ðåñóðñîâ 
- äîïîëíèòåëüíûå áîíóñû òîïîâûì àäâåðòàì 
- ðåôåðàëüíàÿ ñèñòåìà 
- äâà ñïîñîáà îïëàòû çà ïðîäàæè: 
1) $40 çà êàæäóþ ïðîäàæó, (10-20 ïðîäàæ - 50$, áîëåå 20 - îáñóæäàåòñÿ èíäèâèäóàëüíî) 
2) 10% îò îáùåé ñóììû ïîòðà÷åííîé èãðîêîì íà ïðîòÿæåíèè âñåé æèçíè 
- îïëà÷èâàþòñÿ ïîëüçîâàòåëè ëþáîé ñòðàíû

Áóäåì ðàäû Âàñ âèäåòü ñðåäè íàøèõ ïàðòíåðîâ!

Âîïðîñû è ðåãèñòðàöèÿ: 
ICQ: 212426474


----------



## Chuteman

Are You guys Doctors or working for the AMA?
For Kelly's swollen feet on the plane like millions of usy who fly......loosen your shoes better yet take them off & walk around on long flights......but for those Dr. fans.............here's Mayo Clinic comments
Foot swelling during air travel: A concern? - MayoClinic.com

As for my swelling episodes that disappear as soon as things cool down from sahara levels...........thanks for your concern but I'll wait to visit a Dr. in a foreign country as our prescription crazed white coat drug pushers who masquerade as Drs would either tell me to stay out of the heat, keep my feet elevated....humm never sailed like that yet, or they would run lots of tests that would be unnecessary not to mention waste $$$$ and when baffled just reach in and take the RX slip out of the their pocket & start writing..........


----------



## JohnRPollard

Ms. Haukebo,

You received a lot of very learned advice in the other posts, but...

In my experience, the most common reason for swelling/puffy feet while sailing is overexposure to the sun. Because they are usually shrouded by shoes and socks, and when bared are normally perpendicular to the sun's rays, the tops of feet are highly sensitive to the sun and take a serious beating. Even very mild sun exposure can cause feet to swell. Many folks neglect to put sunscreen on the tops of their feet and ankles, which actually need an even higher SPF sunscreen than what you'd use on the rest of your body. And it needs to be reapplied more often. 

If you're already doing this and still experiencing puffy feet, then you might consider some of the other possibilities suggested.


----------

